

Augmented reality has potential to reshape our lives - caustic
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-05-16-augmented-reality_n.htm

======
wccrawford
Once they perfect AR (probably via contact lenses or light glasses) I think it
will have a massive impact on our lifestyles.

Right now, if we have a problem, we can use the internet via cellphone to look
up the issue and a solution. Imagine how much more convenient it would be to
have that just built into your vision. Imagine virtual PC terminals, wherever
you are. Imagine a massive virtual TV in your house... Anywhere in your house.
Or on the bus. Or anywhere.

I watched an anime (Dennou Coil) that really made me see the possibilities of
AR. Once we get to that point, I think there will be massive changes in our
society.

TVs and PCs for instance. Right now, we think of them as a physical object
that displays video, etc. But they don't -need- to be a physical object.
(Well, the processor does, but it doesn't have to be where we can see it. Or
even in our house.)

Your AR glasses would be your tv, phone, radio, internet connection, and
more... And they will probably blend together so we don't think of them like
that any more.

